# New Nicrew plant light coming out in Dec 2021



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

These are the pics they sent me over email when I inquired about a 24/7 programmable light.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Any links to model and price?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

They didn't give me a price. This doesn't seem to be public news. I didn't see anything on their website with a coming soon. The spectrum is nice, power is a bit on the low end. I am not sure if this model is water resistant - if not then need an aquarium lid like the other nicrew light.

74 par at 12"
40 par at 18"
27 par at 24"

You want to be around 50 par at substrate level to be able to grow almost everything. 18"+ wide and 20" deep tank will need 2 strip of nicrew or end up with low par on the side of the tank (away from below the light)

for 24" deep tank, I would look at Fluval 3.0 to have the light reach the substrate. Better to tone down a light than not have enough light to begin with.

Fluval 3.0 Par value - Fluval 3.0 vs Finnex PP 24/7 CC Seneye
114 par at 14.5"
approx 65 par at 24"

If people spend the money for 2 fluval they may as well buy 2 AI prime freshwater for their 24" wide tank and turn down the power by 40%.









Lighting an Aquarium with PAR instead of Watts


Before any discussion of aquarium lighting can proceed, first we have to debunk the myth about “watts per gallon” being a measurement of light intensity. When the only practical source of light for a planted tank was T12 fluorescent tubes, someone decided that the way to pick out the best...




www.plantedtank.net





HOT5 Par - LED Par levels for planted tank

ADD: Fluval doesn't have deep red 680 nm diode. They have a pink Diode - from google search looks to be white + red.

660 to 680 nm is better for plants as they are more efficient for plant photosynthesis and bring out the red color compared to spectrum closer toward the green.

Green and blue replicate deep water. https://thedivingblog.com/colors-underwater/. In theory - blue and green color should help keep the lower leaves on the plant longer and plant more compact.

what's special about natural light

Deep red, replicate dusk and dawn and will help bring out the red color but will cause the plant to stretch if there is too much compared to blue - Green light: Is it important for plant growth?

Looks like this Nicrew light uses "hyper red" / "photo red" diode (660 nm) and not "deep red" diode (680 nm)

For all intent of aquarium environment, a balance power % of blue and hyper/photo/deep red will work fine - supplement with white and green to balance out the visual effect


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The light is available now on Amazon. They are waterproof unlike the older models.



https://www.amazon.ca/NICREW-Aquarium-Spectrum-Freshwater-Extendable/dp/B08LBB85LC/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=182XUQZV9BHE&keywords=nicrew%2BRGB&qid=1640720168&sprefix=nicrew%2Brgb%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-1-spons&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyQ1hTMkNSR0cxVExJJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjUxOTcwU0xKSklHTlQyWEJQJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA3OTk1NDczVEtQMEM0REFVU1kmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


----------

